

Anonymity system for Google called GoogleSharing - ddbb
http://www.googlesharing.net/

======
aw3c2
That's Moxie Marlinspike, great hacker who had some recent SSL findings:

<http://www.thoughtcrime.org/papers/null-prefix-attacks.pdf>

and

[http://www.blackhat.com/html/bh-usa-09/bh-
usa-09-archives.ht...](http://www.blackhat.com/html/bh-usa-09/bh-
usa-09-archives.html#Marlinspike) [http://www.defcon.org/html/links/dc-
archives/dc-17-archive.h...](http://www.defcon.org/html/links/dc-
archives/dc-17-archive.html#Marlinspike)

------
pierrefar
Prediction: Google will slap them with a C&D for using their trademark and
brand (the word "Google"), which will bring further publicity to this service.

Prediction 2: it will die anyway.

------
natch
Takedown notice in 5.. 4... 3...

When I started reading, I though it was a genius move being done by Google
itself, until I got to the word "they" and then scanned down and saw the Eric
Schmidt quote. Yeah, confusing.

They might allow it to stay up for a few days to generate some discussion
though... we'll see.

------
sweis
This reduces to the same problem of trusting a single third party with your
search queries. If I understand correctly, a corrupt or compromised
GoogleSharing proxy could leak your searches. This is not a hypothetical
threat. There are already false anonymous proxies deployed and being
monitored.

A mix net can address that issue, but then we're just talking about something
like Tor.

------
siculars
This is actually a great idea. If Google has a problem with them using their
name in the URL then I'm sure they'll make a stink about it, get free press,
change it and continue on their merry way.

------
adrianwaj
Google's Chinese users who may be labeled as "subversives" by their government
should be using it.

If the Aurora attacks were successful, the next thing the Chinese regime
would've done is demand from Google all information about the users it found
as subversive: in such a case, the attacks were just to get the right
usernames from which to request further information on from Google.

~~~
sweis
How would users identify which proxies are safe? There are already dishonest
proxies being operated with the intent of monitoring who uses them. I think
using Tor is safer.

------
Sukotto
So, give up my trust in the huge corporation that has to answer to their
shareholders if they are seen being evil... and instead trust some hacker with
nothing to lose if things go tits up?

No thank you.

------
machrider
Looks like Scroogle, which we discussed earlier:
<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=990874>

------
gnosis
Also see:

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=990874>

